# hsu research ultra 15 and denon x2000 setup



## C0der (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi

So I'm planning on setting up a system in the basement (work area / relaxing cave *strange combination I know) and was wondering what you guys think about the setup. Since this will be my first system; I'm overthinking this, with close to zero HT background, and it's driving me insane. Any input would be appreciated.

*Room*:
It's 20*13 tile floor/concrete walls divided into two areas where in the first half there's a desk and a chair and in the other end there's an L shaped couch facing a TV.

looks something like this:









= is the desk
+ is the couch
... is the TV 
/ is the door

so I decided to have a surround system(5.1) to use for movies/TV/gaming and maybe play some music every once in a while. I've been doing some research for about a month now and I'm on the verge of insanity. At first, I was planning on getting a compact satallites (Orb audio balls for example). However, after reading some more I felt that I needed something that would put a smile on my face whenever I play something. Hence, Enter HSU RESEARCH SETUP. 

Reading about the spec and reviews of the Hsu Research bookshelves, especially low volume clarity and the wide range of frequency. Also the performance of their subs. Made me think that they are what I need. Then, for the AVR I chose the denon x2000 because of the following: 
-Since I'm a complete newbie when it comes to sound equipment I think some sort of room correction is vital for the performance of the system. From what I read, nothing beats audyssey.
-I need something that would support DLNA and Airplay.
-Since the TV is 3D, I thought having it on the AVR would be better(just in case).
-The fact that the denon accept compsite input and allows it to go thru HDMI is just a cool extra.
-even though streaming FLAC/ALAC over the network sounds good. I don't know why this appeals to me since I don't have any HiRiz audio files but maybe having the right system would help me transition(decent DAC/Amp/Speakers/Sub..ets).

I will mostly use this for movies/TV(sports)/Gaming(PS4) and occasionally play some tunes. Eventhough it's a basement, I like to listen in low volumes so I might never push the system to it's true power but I need the sound to be flawless (I know it's source dependent but you know what I mean).

I think I covered all of the following points:


> There is certain pertinent information that's critical when spec'ing out a HT system. Things like:
> 
> What exactly are you going to be using it for? All HT? Games? Music? Some combination of them all?
> Budget, obviously.
> ...


Eventhough I have answers to all of these questions I have no idea how they come into play to make me go with the setup in mind or steer away from it.But I'm sure you guys would be able to help out.

oh and as for the budget; I would like to keep it less than 3k.
Any help with my dilemma would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

The Hsu speaker system will offer great performance for the price. I would recommend one of their ported subs for your application, something like the VTF3 or VTF15.


----------

